# Anybody in Missouri??



## queeniej (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey, 
Is there anyone on here from Missouri? I live in Missouri and I feel like there needs to be a support group for us on SAS. We also could do other things like skype chats, meetups, etc. So feel free to make yourself known if you feel the same way too.


----------



## queeniej (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone??


----------

